# RANDOM Early ADS and Printed IMAGE Thread .......



## hoofhearted




----------



## catfish

hoofhearted said:


> View attachment 240984



Love this frame. Anyone even seen one before?


----------



## catfish

hoofhearted said:


> View attachment 240984



Love this frame. Anyone even seen one before?


----------



## redline1968

Here's two


----------



## barracuda

1899:





1911:





1916:


----------



## Rebel_56

I love seeing these adds. I know I can easily save these and print em for cheap through walgreens photo but I'd rather support the hobby and members so if any prints can be made id love to display them at the barber shop. Pm me if possible.


----------



## chitown




----------



## hoofhearted

*My apologies for including a modern foto -- but ......*

Have never seen this ad before - chitown.  Thank you.



.........patric







*^^^ Ad from CABE Member - chitown. ^^^*







*^^^ Ethernet Foto ^^^*


----------



## hoofhearted

*C'mon, now ........*

*Whaaat ?!  ..........................*






* ^^^ Ad Submitted by CABE Member barracuda ^^^*


----------



## Goldenindian

hoofhearted said:


> *Whaaat ?!  ..........................*
> 
> 
> View attachment 241465
> 
> * ^^^ Ad Submitted by CABE Member barracuda ^^^*
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 241467​





I second that!!! I thought bulldog right away. That is blowing my mind. Crazy!


----------



## catfish

...........


----------



## barracuda

hoofhearted said:


> *Whaaat ?!  ..........................*




I was hoping someone could clarify that for me - perhaps they just grabbed a stock image? Dunno... Anyway, here's some more Miami ads:

1921:





1917, a Merkel stuck above a Harley headline:





Another 1921 Merkel ad, slightly different configuration, (the 2nd tube clipped to insert a logo?





And a nice motorized Indian from 1916:


----------



## barracuda

1915 Merkel:


----------



## barracuda

1913, The Show Is Now Ready:





1911:


----------



## redline1968

..........


----------



## barracuda

Xenia Daily Gazette, Xenia, OH, July 31, 1913:


----------



## catfish

Some great ads. Keep'm coming!


----------



## dfa242




----------



## bricycle

When you care to send the very Best (at the last minute) Merkel cycles!


----------



## hoofhearted

barracuda said:


> Xenia Daily Gazette, Xenia, OH, July 31, 1913:
> 
> View attachment 241728






*Am totally amazed, barracuda. Have never seen any
Meyer ads .. and he was local to me.*

...... patric


----------



## chitown




----------



## hoofhearted

*Last 3 Fotos posted somewhere in The CABE.*


----------



## hoofhearted




----------



## hoofhearted




----------



## hoofhearted




----------



## hoofhearted




----------



## hoofhearted




----------



## hoofhearted




----------



## redline1968

..........


----------



## barracuda




----------



## barracuda

From Scribner's Magazine, circa 1896:


----------



## chitown




----------



## chitown

Here's a wild one from 1914


----------



## catfish




----------



## catfish




----------



## catfish




----------



## Underground Bicycle Shop




----------



## Underground Bicycle Shop

Crescent and Waverly Bicycle Ads


----------



## barracuda

1896:






1917:


----------



## barracuda

Barney Oldfield raced for Dauntless, beginning in 1894. This ad is from 1892:





Just for reference, here's Barney and a friend in 1902:


----------



## barracuda

A Wanamaker's ad, Philidelphia Times, 1897:


----------



## hoofhearted

barracuda said:


> A Wanamaker's ad, Philidelphia Times, 1897:
> 
> View attachment 248346






*Made in Dayton, Ohio ....

Thank You for posting the ad - barracuda !!

Eventually Stoddard would make prestigious 
automobiles ... theirs was the very first Indy-
500 Pace Car.*

.............  patric









* ^^^ Before STODDARD Made Bicycles ^^^*


----------



## hoofhearted

*STODDARD made this girl's model ...
they also built a similar boy's model .. sadly, no foto.*

........... patric


----------



## catfish




----------



## filmonger




----------



## catfish




----------



## catfish




----------



## Goldenindian

*here are some cool ones.*

Bunch of cool stuff in random lit. I have. enjoy


----------



## Goldenindian

*More*

more!


----------



## filmonger




----------



## filmonger




----------



## barracuda




----------



## bricycle

filmonger said:


> View attachment 255491
> 
> View attachment 255492
> 
> View attachment 255493
> 
> View attachment 255496
> 
> View attachment 255499




Centaur throwing huge rocks...THAT'S how all the wood wheels got screwed up.


----------



## 2jakes

*
1919 Black Beauty.
​Tire tread reads “non Skid”.


*


----------



## 2jakes

_*
1896 Monarch
*_


----------



## 2jakes

*


~ 1897 ~     ​Diggin' the specs on the gent !
d*

*


*


----------



## barracuda




----------



## barracuda




----------



## barracuda




----------



## barracuda




----------



## 2jakes

*
Introducing the "GLIDE-O-BIKE"

*


*
*


----------



## 2jakes

*

*












*
​*


----------



## filmonger




----------



## 2jakes

* RANDOM Early ADS....
*
























_“Cheers" _


----------



## 2jakes

This is the ad that started my quest for the Schwinn bicycles.


----------



## 2jakes




----------



## bicycle larry

filmonger said:


> View attachment 254976
> 
> View attachment 254975



wow!!!! i reelly like this desoto bike . i have gone to a lot of bicycle swap meets this is a first .has any one got one of thees bikes!!!!  from bicycle larry   oh thanks filmonger for putting this on the cabe thumbs up on this for sure !!!! love the colour!!!!


----------



## 2jakes

*This kid can’t decide which one he wants !

*











This DeSoto DeLuxe says "fabulous 50s"  & definitely would be my choice.


----------



## 2jakes




----------



## filmonger




----------



## filmonger

All 1911 ads


----------



## barracuda

All from 1896:


----------



## barracuda

1896:


----------



## barracuda

1896:


----------



## barracuda

1896:


----------



## wasp3245

Great collection of ads ..thank you everyone for sharing ....here are a few that kick it back a bit 





September 1867 





June 15th 1819





April 22nd  1869 




Spring 1869 
Cheers Carey


----------



## filmonger

wow - those oldies are cool.....

a few more from 1897 - the wheel


----------



## filmonger

These are all from The Wheel 1898


----------



## fordsnake




----------



## barracuda

All from 1891:


----------



## chitown




----------



## barracuda




----------



## filmonger

1893 ad from Bearings


----------



## filmonger

More from 1893 Bearings


----------



## filmonger

Love this one......english 1880


----------



## cds2323

Here is an Indian ad from the Dec. 2,1920 issue of The Youth's Companion.


----------



## cds2323

Also a full page Iver ad and a small Mead ad from the same issue.


----------



## chitown




----------



## wasp3245

Here are a few Victor ads..  note 1899 Victor ad $40.00 bicycles ...Overman was in free fall ...   Overman lost the company and Stevens took over by 1901


----------



## filmonger




----------



## barracuda

1913:


----------



## barracuda

1915:



 

1920:


----------



## barracuda




----------



## filmonger




----------



## bricycle

chitown said:


> View attachment 281492




Who does the "Real Service", the customer?


----------



## catfish




----------



## filmonger




----------



## filmonger




----------



## filmonger




----------



## filmonger




----------



## filmonger




----------



## filmonger




----------



## hoofhearted

*Sent to me by Ivo.

  Posted with permission.

  Diggin' engine placement within frame.

  Note saddle design and lack of clutch-actuation linkage 
  (maybe it's there and i don't see it).

   ...... patric*


----------



## barracuda

Never seen a Racycle tandem before. 1896:


----------



## barracuda




----------



## Wcben

Racycle did some really interesting stuff in the '90's.....


----------



## barracuda




----------



## barracuda




----------



## corbettclassics




----------



## filmonger




----------



## Wcben

corbettclassics said:


> View attachment 291893




Here's a rubberneck...........


----------



## corbettclassics




----------



## cds2323

An ad for a baby carrier from 1895.



Might be useful in some neighborhoods.


----------



## filmonger




----------



## cds2323

Here's a newspaper ad from the Detroit News. I can't read the date, looks like either 1916 or 1918.


----------



## corbettclassics




----------



## filmonger

1900


----------



## barracuda




----------



## barracuda




----------



## filmonger




----------



## filmonger

View attachment 301065


----------



## corbettclassics




----------



## dnc1

1894 pamphlet from the Rochester Cycle Mfg. Co.


----------



## dnc1

filmonger said:


> View attachment 301058 View attachment 301059 View attachment 301060 View attachment 301061 View attachment 301062 View attachment 301063 View attachment 301064 View attachment 301066 View attachment 301067 View attachment 301068
> 
> View attachment 301065



Love those Ridgway bars, anyone ever seen a set?


----------



## corbettclassics

About 1898


----------



## corbettclassics




----------



## filmonger




----------



## filmonger




----------



## corbettclassics




----------



## filmonger

I like the Walrus hides... 1898


----------



## filmonger

More from 1898


----------



## filmonger




----------



## filmonger




----------



## filmonger




----------



## corbettclassics

Beautiful card listed this morning on eBay.  Not a "Lyndhurst" but the english version.


----------



## filmonger

1899


----------



## barracuda




----------



## fordmike65




----------



## barracuda

On Ebay right now...


----------



## filmonger




----------



## filmonger

More 1904


----------



## filmonger

1907


----------



## filmonger

1907 Con't


----------



## filmonger




----------



## filmonger




----------



## filmonger




----------



## filmonger




----------



## filmonger

1902/1903


----------



## barracuda

The H. (o) T. SCORCHER!!!!!! I'd love to see a badge. Circa 1894:


----------



## barracuda

Aaaaaand, I'd like to see a photo of this:


----------



## barracuda




----------



## barracuda




----------



## barracuda




----------



## Balloontyre




----------



## barracuda

Circa 1900:


----------



## barracuda




----------



## filmonger

1897


----------



## barracuda

1897:



 



 



 

1902:


----------



## filmonger




----------



## barracuda




----------



## hawker

january 4 1894  the youths companion paper idk wen the penny farthings ended  im asumming around this time


----------



## Balloontyre




----------



## corbettclassics




----------



## barracuda

The Evening Post
New York, New York
Sat, May 29, 1819:





The Evening Post
New York, New York
Mon, Jun 28, 1819:





The Evening Post
New York, New York
Thu, Aug 26, 1819:





Newbern Sentinel
New Bern, North Carolina
Sat, Jan 8, 1820:


----------



## barracuda




----------



## catfish




----------



## barracuda




----------



## barracuda




----------



## 2jakes




----------



## catfish




----------



## catfish




----------



## 2jakes




----------



## barracuda

The World
New York, New York
Sun, Jul 26, 1896 



 


Boston Post
Boston, Massachusetts
Sun, Feb 28, 1897



 


The Winnipeg Tribune
Winnipeg, Manitoba, Canada
Fri, Apr 18, 1902



 


Arizona Republic
Phoenix, Arizona
Sat, Jan 16, 1904 



 


Manitoba Morning Free Press
Winnipeg, Manitoba, Canada
Sat, Apr 19, 1902


----------



## barracuda




----------



## catfish




----------



## filmonger




----------



## filmonger




----------



## 2jakes




----------



## barracuda




----------



## barracuda

Thomas 1897:


----------



## barracuda




----------



## Balloontyre




----------



## catfish




----------



## catfish




----------



## catfish




----------



## catfish




----------



## Balloontyre

Hey Catfish,  on the same lines...

This ad is from the Christian Work Family Illustrated Newspaper  April 2, 1896.




This provids some support to diamond frame bikes used in ranks by the buffalo soilder brigades of WW1 in France.


----------



## filmonger




----------



## filmonger




----------



## filmonger

Cool old Iver Ad from 1896


----------



## barracuda

1912  - 1914:


----------



## barracuda




----------



## charnleybob




----------



## catfish




----------



## charnleybob




----------



## charnleybob




----------



## catfish




----------



## charnleybob




----------



## catfish




----------



## catfish




----------



## charnleybob




----------



## catfish




----------



## catfish




----------



## catfish




----------



## catfish




----------



## catfish




----------



## catfish




----------



## catfish




----------



## catfish




----------



## charnleybob




----------



## charnleybob




----------



## 2jakes




----------



## charnleybob

Are you a robot or do you use Kokomo tires?


----------



## catfish




----------



## cds2323

1913


----------



## catfish

cds2323 said:


> 1913 View attachment 808761




There should be a "Love" button for this ad. Like is just not enough.


----------



## charnleybob

Frame ok, tires are struggling!


----------



## charnleybob




----------



## charnleybob




----------



## charnleybob




----------



## catfish




----------



## charnleybob




----------



## Miyata FL.




----------



## Miyata FL.




----------



## Miyata FL.




----------



## Miyata FL.




----------



## catfish




----------



## catfish




----------



## catfish




----------



## catfish




----------



## catfish




----------



## catfish




----------



## Miyata FL.




----------



## Miyata FL.




----------



## Miyata FL.




----------



## Goldenindian

Spring handles!!


----------



## cyclingday

Time for a refresh of this neat old thread.


Here’s another ad for Kokomo tires.


----------

